# Weight of your Vizsla



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Zeke is now 16 weeks old and we are DEEPLY in love with him.

He is a swimming, wiggling, loving, treat hiding, playing, pensive, kissing fool without whom we would have SO much laughter and love without.

I am wondering what the "standard" (I know- I know - they are all so different) - but what did or does your Vizsla weigh around this time.

I don't know if it is because I am around him all the time - but I feel like he is not growing. He clearly is - but would just like to set my mind at ease


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Cooper weighed about 35 pounds (i think) at that age. He was a big little guy. He is not 13 months and weighs 54 pounds.


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

Cooperpooperscooper said:


> Cooper weighed about 35 pounds (i think) at that age. He was a big little guy. He is not 13 months and weighs 54 pounds.


I forgot to mention. I swore he had not grown this past month. I did notice he was a bit leaner so i was thinking maybe he lost a pound or two(we've been hiking a lot), but instead he has gained two pounds and no longer fits on his bed. It helps to look at old photos because you get reminded of how small they were compared to now.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

SDVizsla said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Zeke is now 16 weeks old and we are DEEPLY in love with him.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean! I keep calling Elvis "little fella" which really confuses people as at 8 months he's 60lbs.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

Our guy was 16.5kg at 16 weeks....fast forward another 3 weeks and he's 18.2kg!! They grow so fast


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

FYI:A few years back I plotted both of our Vizsla's weight progression from puppy to early adult. See chart below.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

Pecan's weight tracked very similarly to Bodhi for her first 16 weeks. She was consistently 2.5-3lbs a week from 8weeks through 16weeks, very linear gains. From 16weeks to 20weeks now though, she has begun to slow down weight gain wise, 1.5-2lbs a week, however her body is stretching out, that puppy chub is melting away and she is becoming leaner, taller and more muscular.


----------



## Izzy15 (Dec 1, 2015)

harrigab said:


> SDVizsla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Mmm, Piros grew pretty fast and weighed 60 to 65 lbs at around a year and a half. He slowly shed fat for muscle over the next year and at around 2.5 years weighed around 68. Depending on the season, he varies from about 65 lbs to 70 lbs. He's a very tall and lanky Vizsla with a deep chest. Between months 8 and 12 he was a lanky, skinny fellow with a rather ribby look. It was after a year that he really started to fill out on his frame, put on another 10 lbs or so. 

M


----------

